# Costco in Hermosillo, SON aka The Maple Syrup Thread



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone been to the Costco in Hermosillo lately? We are driving through there this weekend and wanted to stop by and pick up some _real_ maple syrup. Did anyone notice _real_ maple syrup there? The last time we were down that way we noticed that the Sam's Club in Guaymas had real maple syrup but it was rather expensive. Hoping to get a better deal at Costco! :fingerscrossed:

Thank you!


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

We were there yesterday. But I really did not notice if they had the maple syrup. I did see it last April. Did you know Costco is the largest seller of Maple Syrup in N.A.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

What an interesting thread!


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

Bobbyb said:


> We were there yesterday. But I really did not notice if they had the maple syrup. I did see it last April. Did you know Costco is the largest seller of Maple Syrup in N.A.


We were in Cabo earlier this year and the Costco there was out of maple syrup. I asked someone at the store about it and he told me they had "Log Cabin" in stock. I told him in the best Spanish I could muster that "Log Cabin" was NOT maple syrup. The store eventually got it in, though. Of course I started hoarding it like a crazy person! 

We haven't seen the Costco in Hermosillo yet so we need to stop in anyway. I'm bringing enough maple syrup with me just in case.

Hopefully the Mexican Costco stores can consistently keep maple syrup in stock like the US and Canadian stores. lane:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> What an interesting thread!


It is for lovers of genuine maple syrup, not the fake stuff!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

One of the most overrated product in the world. My Canadian friends always bring me some and I always end up giving it away as I have no idea what to do with it. I do not eat waffle or pancakes in the morning so it just sits on a shelve and I end up giving it my my Oaxaca friend for the kids. At least I know someone who enjoys it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> One of the most overrated product in the world. My Canadian friends always bring me some and I always end up giving it away as I have no idea what to do with it. I do not eat waffle or pancakes in the morning so it just sits on a shelve and I end up giving it my my Oaxaca friend for the kids. At least I know someone who enjoys it.


I suppose it is like a lot of specialty foods: very popular in some cuisines and totally useless in others. I would put hummus or kim chee or wasabi or salsa picante a host of other foods in the same category, great if you are accustomed to them and like them, totally uninteresting and useless if you don't.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

For emotional therapy, as well as gustatory satisfaction, we paid a visit to El Herradero Carniceria/Abarrote/Panaderia in south Tucson, where we bought some arrachera with marinade and grilling onions, chuletas de cerdo, chorrizo, a bag of hot tamales de res, and one large flaky apple turnover. The latter item has been consumed, but next week‘s meals will make us happy. Living in Chapala did that to us.
That said, my mouth waters at the thought of 100% pure dark amber maple syrup poured over snow, and I still have it on waffles once each week. Living on the US Canadian border did that to me as a child.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm in the "gotta have my maple syrup" faction. We buy it by the gallon every spring during the maple syrup harvest here in Ontario. In addition to the taste, I love the fact that it is simply sap from the sugar maple tree boiled down to a syrup, as well as the whole history behind it. In Ontario, the timing of March Break in the schools was so the kids could help with the harvest. I still enjoy going out to a "sugar bush" (the name used here for a stand of sugar maples) and watching the whole process, both how it's done now and demos of how it used to be done.

It's not a taste of my childhood. Growing up in Nebraska, my mom made our pancake syrup with brown sugar boiled in water. Log Cabin syrup was a special "treat" (now I can't stand the fake stuff). When I moved to Canada and got used to the real thing, there was no going back. I take maple syrup to Mexico every year and share it with family and friends there - they all love it. 

In addition to waffles and pancakes, we use it in our homemade salad dressings, in smoothies, in my homemade granola, even in coffee.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree Tundragreen it is one of those things you like or do not like. , now any of the foods you mentioned I love but I only like sweet as a counterpoint to something else and I do not touch it otherwise. KIds and old folks seem to love sweet so the maple syrup is a big hit with kids in my neighborhood.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> I agree Tundragreen it is one of those things you like or do not like. , now any of the foods you mentioned I love but I only like sweet as a counterpoint to something else and I do not touch it otherwise. KIds and old folks seem to love sweet so the maple syrup is a big hit with kids in my neighborhood.


I have to confess to liking sugar occasionally, but I subscribe to the "when in Rome, do as the Romans do" theory, so I get most of my sugar now from agave nectar and piloncillo. I do understand that the sugars in Maple syrup are supposed to be better for you. But if I were going to govern my eating by what is good for me, I would probably have to eat more green vegetables; and broccoli is about the only thing I agreed with GW Bush about.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> I'm in the "gotta have my maple syrup" faction. We buy it by the gallon every spring during the maple syrup harvest here in Ontario. In addition to the taste, I love the fact that it is simply sap from the sugar maple tree boiled down to a syrup, as well as the whole history behind it. In Ontario, the timing of March Break in the schools was so the kids could help with the harvest. I still enjoy going out to a "sugar bush" (the name used here for a stand of sugar maples) and watching the whole process, both how it's done now and demos of how it used to be done.
> 
> It's not a taste of my childhood. Growing up in Nebraska, my mom made our pancake syrup with brown sugar boiled in water. Log Cabin syrup was a special "treat" (now I can't stand the fake stuff). When I moved to Canada and got used to the real thing, there was no going back. I take maple syrup to Mexico every year and share it with family and friends there - they all love it.
> 
> In addition to waffles and pancakes, we use it in our homemade salad dressings, in smoothies, in my homemade granola, even in coffee.


I grew up eating "Log Cabin," "Aunt Jemina," "Mrs. Buttersworth" and all that crap but once I had real maple syrup there was NO going back! Real maple syrup makes EVERYTHING taste better! 

Someday I want to visit a maple syrup producing state and/or province and see the whole process. My children would also really enjoy it. They never had the fake syrups.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I have to confess to liking sugar occasionally, but I subscribe to the "when in Rome, do as the Romans do" theory, so I get most of my sugar now from agave nectar and piloncillo. I do understand that the sugars in Maple syrup are supposed to be better for you. But if I were going to govern my eating by what is good for me, I would probably have to eat more green vegetables; and broccoli is about the only thing I agreed with GW Bush about.


We eat a lot of green veggies. I tried different types of agave but they make me feel weird. Not to mention maple syrup tastes better to me than agave nectar. Maple syrup enhances the flavor of greens. I use it in my salad dressings!


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I suppose it is like a lot of specialty foods: very popular in some cuisines and totally useless in others. I would put hummus or kim chee or wasabi or salsa picante a host of other foods in the same category, great if you are accustomed to them and like them, totally uninteresting and useless if you don't.


I make homemade hummus, kimchee and salsa! I also enjoy wasabi.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

citlali said:


> One of the most overrated product in the world. My Canadian friends always bring me some and I always end up giving it away as I have no idea what to do with it. I do not eat waffle or pancakes in the morning so it just sits on a shelve and I end up giving it my my Oaxaca friend for the kids. At least I know someone who enjoys it.


You can use it in smoothies, add it to salad dressings, use it as an ice cream topping, use it as a sugar substitute for baking, use it to sweeten tea, the possibilities are ENDLESS.

I don't eat meat but I've seen recipes for maple syrup being used as a glaze for different meats.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> For emotional therapy, as well as gustatory satisfaction, we paid a visit to El Herradero Carniceria/Abarrote/Panaderia in south Tucson, where we bought some arrachera with marinade and grilling onions, chuletas de cerdo, chorrizo, a bag of hot tamales de res, and one large flaky apple turnover. The latter item has been consumed, but next week‘s meals will make us happy. Living in Chapala did that to us.
> That said, my mouth waters at the thought of 100% pure dark amber maple syrup poured over snow, and I still have it on waffles once each week. Living on the US Canadian border did that to me as a child.


What a BEAUTIFUL childhood you had! I only got fake syrup as a child!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I got real honey. 
Don't like tree sap or fake syrup


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not eat smoothies or ice cream and do not like sweet salad dressing , I use sugar in the Asian dressings I make , do not drink sweeten teas either..and I do not see using it in my capuccino either so I have no use for it. If I want sweet I use sugar refined and not refined.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TravelLover said:


> You can use it in smoothies, add it to salad dressings, use it as an ice cream topping, use it as a sugar substitute for baking, use it to sweeten tea, the possibilities are ENDLESS.
> 
> I don't eat meat but I've seen recipes for maple syrup being used as a glaze for different meats.


We do use it in our marinades and it is one of the ingredients in my Chili (soup). I don't put enough in to make it noticeably sweet, just a hint to add depth and to balance out the salt and acidity. Same in the salad dressings - they aren't sweet _per se_, the bit of maple syrup just balances the flavours IMO.

But, hey, to each their own. As they say, _"Entre menos burros, mas elotes."_ Trans: The fewer the burros (eating something), the more corn (for the rest of us). 

As TG says, tastes are so individual, there's no accounting for them. What may be the nectar of the gods to one person's palate, may taste like sulfur and brimstone to the next. So if finding a Costco which carries real maple syrup is important to someone, no need to be snarky towards them because of it.

(Although it got a bit of activity going on a forum which has been much quieter than usual in recent weeks...)


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

That would be
Entre menos burros, mas olotes 
Olote: Cob


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> That would be
> Entre menos burros, mas olotes
> Olote: Cob


Thanks for that correction, Gary. So, _elote_ = ???

Another thought, perhaps the use of _elote_ vs. _olote_ is regional.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My guess is that elote = cob + kernels, roasted with mayonaise and chli powder applied.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> My guess is that elote = cob + kernels, roasted with mayonaise and chli powder applied.


A favorite snack at my favorite café in Mexico City is an "empanada de elote". In this casa, "elote" refers to kernels of corn only.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

For those forum members who can read Spanish, here's an interesting discussion of the difference between "elote" and "olote": 

Mientras menos burros mas olotes | WordReference Forums


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is clear: olote = corncob Post by Max 703 explains it.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for that correction, Gary. So, _elote_ = ???
> 
> Another thought, perhaps the use of _elote_ vs. _olote_ is regional.


Burros don't get elotes, elotes are for humans, they get the remains, the olotes


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

A good thing not everyone appreciates the same types of food ot the food would be impossibly expensive... 
Dogs are fed olote as well.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> Burros don't get elotes, elotes are for humans, they get the remains, the olotes


I guess this is a case of "hearing what you expect to hear". I've always heard the last word in the saying as "elotes" because I didn't know the word "olotes". Always happy to learn a new word!

Interestingly, the Word Reference English-Spanish translator translates "cob" as "elote" or "mazorca de maíz". The DRAE references "olote" (from the Náhuatl word for _corazón_) as "zuro", another word I did not know. 

The word_ "tusa"_ is what I first learned for the corn husk (also "hoja de maíz"). But looking _tusa_ up on DRAE shows so many meanings: corn husk in Central America, corn cob in Panama, Venezuela, Colombia and Antillas, a person or thing of little value (Central America), a happy, lively woman (Guatemala - but I don't recall hearing that usage before), and an unfriendly, difficult person (Cuba). 

Never thought a "maple syrup at Costco" thread would lead to expanding my Spanish vocabulary, but it has.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> I got real honey.
> Don't like tree sap or fake syrup


I don't like real honey, fake honey or fake syrup.

I only like real maple syrup.

BTW The Hermosillo Costco didn't have any real maple syrup.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

Whoever changed the title of the thread I started, _gracias_! <3

Unfortunately the Costco in Hermosillo had no real maple syrup. I filled out a request form for them to start selling it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

TravelLover said:


> Whoever changed the title of the thread I started, _gracias_! <3
> 
> Unfortunately the Costco in Hermosillo had no real maple syrup. I filled out a request form for them to start selling it. :fingerscrossed:


Buen Trabajo, and while you're asking them, and friends, maybe you can get them to open a warehouse in Mazatlán 

:fingerscrossed: too,,, dos. 

I don't want the maple syrup or any other kind of sugar but I like many other things that Costco has available. Costco is far better than Sams (in my opinion). In Mexico, My wife and I have only shopped at the Costco store in Ensanada.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TravelLover said:


> Whoever changed the title of the thread I started, _gracias_! <3


That was me, and you're welcome!


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

Good news to all the maple lovers!

If you dislike maple syrup, please close this window, thank you!

If you happen to be in Guaymas, SON, Walmart sells maple syrup! I believe I paid 82 pesos for each 332ml bottle. They had a similar size of organic maple for $149 pesos.

Sam's still sells maple syrup but it was expensive--can't remember the price, though.

Ley has the same organic maple brand as Walmart but it was only around $133 pesos.

Now for the bad news ....

I bought all 4 of the 332ml bottles they had at Walmart. Hopefully they restock it by Christmas!


----------

